# Break  Rooms



## north star (Sep 3, 2013)

*+ & + & +*

I have looked at  &  read some of the archives regarding Break Rooms and

the associated countertops........I understand that the countertops must be

Accessible, but I have not found the exact section(s) to cite  [  i.e. -

countertop height, and maneuvering clearances for a Front Approach or a

Parallel Approach for the sink  ].........Which section(s) require the Break Room

elements to be ADA compliant?

We are using the `06 IBC, ...the `03 A117.1  &  the `10 ADA SAD.

Thank You !

*& + & + &*


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Sep 3, 2013)

1109.4; A117.1 section 902

Francis


----------



## Architect1281 (Sep 3, 2013)

In the past pre ansi 117.1 09 I have always designed and used break rooms a service counters. (my thoery is a Kitchen it ain't) so the the most it could be is a Food Service Line like in new 2009 904.5 then to comply with 308 and at a 34" counter in my method of design and review I would apply 308.3.2 as unobstructed side reach High. It has always been accepted that way and still appears to be compliant...

when asked who enforces ADA I usually respond "Lawyers"


----------



## mark handler (Sep 3, 2013)

2010 ADASAD 106.5 Defined Terms.

Employee Work Area. All or any portion of a space used only by employees and used only for work. Corridors, toilet rooms, kitchenettes and *break rooms are not employee work areas.*

226.1 General. Where dining surfaces are provided for the consumption of food or drink, at least 5 percent of the seating spaces and standing spaces at the dining surfaces shall comply with 902. In addition, where work surfaces are provided for use by* other than employees,* at least 5 percent shall comply with 902.

Advisory 226.1 General. In facilities covered by the ADA, this requirement *does not apply to work surfaces used only by employees. *However, the ADA and, where applicable, Section 504 of the Rehabilitation Act of 1973, as amended, provide that employees are entitled to "reasonable accommodations." With respect to work surfaces, this means that employers may need to procure or adjust work stations such as desks, laboratory and work benches, fume hoods, reception counters, teller windows, study carrels, commercial kitchen counters, and conference tables to accommodate the individual needs of employees with disabilities on an "as needed" basis. Consider work surfaces that are flexible and permit installation at variable heights and clearances.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Sep 3, 2013)

Correction 1108.2.8.1 Dining surfaces A117.1 section 902 and as applicable 1109.4 kitchens and kitchenettes A117.1 section 804

Francis


----------



## Architect1281 (Sep 3, 2013)

To Francis V - so here is the ADA Gov recommendation guide on 804 2010 ADA Standards for Accessible Design

804 Kitchens and Kitchenettes

 804.1 General. Kitchens and kitchenettes shall comply with 804.

 804.2 Clearance. Where a pass through kitchen is provided, clearances shall comply with 804.2.1. Where a U-shaped kitchen is provided, clearances shall comply with 804.2.2.

EXCEPTION: Spaces that do not provide a cooktop or conventional range shall not be required to comply with 804.2.

In my experience it is nasty to put in a Cooktop or Range (Hardly ever in a break room - scope of question) due to the ANSUL hood and system that fire reviewers salivate over so to my point of "A Kitchen it ain't" and a kitchen it ain't on purpose.

It is an employee work area and a convenience to employees and all the the coffee machines and microwaves are acessible appliances.

and in true government regulation legal lingo development standards the heading of Kitchens and KItchenette is then magically transposed to "Spaces that do not provide"

and educated folks like us wonder how could anyone possibly disagree or mis-interperet such a well defined section


----------



## north star (Sep 4, 2013)

*% & % &*



FWIW,  ...my particular application is neither a Kitchen nor a

Kitchenette........The plans have the room labeled as a "Break

Room".......There IS a sink and a refrigerator indicated, but

no other appliances.

Architect1281,

I will respectfully disagree with your statement of a Break

Room being an employee work area......I would consider it

to be: "an area away from a normal, everyday working

environment."  [  i.e. - "break" - a temporary amount of

time not at the normal business operations area  ].



*& % & %*


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Sep 4, 2013)

Architect1281 said:
			
		

> To Francis V - so here is the ADA Gov recommendation guide on 804 2010 ADA Standards for Accessible Design 804 Kitchens and Kitchenettes
> 
> 804.1 General. Kitchens and kitchenettes shall comply with 804.
> 
> ...


The kitchenette section first came to mind because I often see it here; aside from the counter and appliances the tables and chairs are usually not fixed.

Agreed there are differences of opinions and as a designer I like to hear experiences in regard to hood requirements; mine is this is not for commercial purposes; type 2 will suffice in this setting where it's for the employees convenience but this is another topic.

Kitchens or kitchenettes with and without conventional stove top and ovens still needs to comply with the rest of section 804.

The point is the provision for accessible break rooms involves many possible answers.

Francis


----------



## Fort (Sep 4, 2013)

I would expect a break room to be accessible. Trying to justify otherwise may be possible, but I don't think it is wise to spend time and energy trying to find a way out of it.


----------



## Fort (Sep 4, 2013)

I didn't mean to say you were just trying to get out of it, north star, I see you were actually asking a more specific question of actual code sections, but there seems to be some discussion here of whether or not break rooms need to be accessible at all.


----------



## north star (Sep 4, 2013)

*~ | ~*

Fort,

Thanks for your input !........To some on this Forum, ...there seems

to be some question as to whether or not a "non-employee work

area" is required to be ADA / Accessible compliant......Our resident

ADA / Accessible Guru; Mr. Handler, states emphatically that

these types of rooms / spaces are required to be ADA / Accessible

compliant.......FWIW, ...I agree !.........I'm just trying to connect

the dots [ so-to-speak ] with the appropriate code sections.

*~ | ~*


----------



## mark handler (Sep 4, 2013)

All "non-employee work areas" are required to be ADA / Accessible compliant

All "employee work areas" maybe required to be ADA / Accessible adaptable, or reasonable accommodations must be made.


----------

